# 625-? Mountain Gun



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I've become quite enamored with the idea of owning a Mountain Gun in 45 Long Colt for general purpose shooting, big game hunting and backup against Brownies for this years trip to Alaska for the same. What are the differences between the various models? Ie. 625-2, -4, -8, etc. 

If one were to shoot a factory load for Brownie backup, what would it be?

I will reload cast bullets for general duty and maybe even develop a heavy load. The cast bullets will be bought and not cast by myself. Any suggestions on weight, style, velocity, powder charges?

What is the guns weight?

Thanks much!

Keep on Patterning

Big Al


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's S&W's page on the M-625/5" barrel. It's a heavey gun (45oz) but with a good holster it's not bad. I would get some Buffalo Bore cartridges at about 280gr up and running at about 1,000fps. From what I been told it takes a lot to stop a grizz.Good luck.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15706&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I WILL buy one sooner or later. Big gun but I'm drooling over it. I'm trying to hold out for one without the stupid lock but I may not make it. Check gunboroker. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If your budget will take it, jump up to the X-Frame 460 Mag. I'd be much happier staring down a brown bear w/ a 460 Mag, vs a 45LC... but I could still shoot the 45LC at the range.

2 cents


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeff,

I appreciate the advice. But if I had to carry a large revolver like that as a back up, I would probably just leave it in camp. I'm trying to keep the sidearm weight down so I "WILL" carry it.

Keep on Patterning

Big Al

PS: Oh, yeah! Retired Army!!!!:smt1099


----------



## Zogex (Jan 29, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I WILL buy one sooner or later. Big gun but I'm drooling over it. I'm trying to hold out for one without the stupid lock but I may not make it. Check gunboroker. :smt023


I read an article about those silly S&W locks,you can take the action apart and remove it completely or file enough of it away where it will not engage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure how hot you can load up the Smith. It's a great revolver but it would be a shame to have it come apart trying to make it more than a 45 Colt. If size is an issue then a Ruger Alaskan in 454 Casull would be more powerful and I doubt if it's much heavier.


----------

